# Big Auction coming next week complete dispersal of R.A. Brown Ranch Livestock



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wife and I were watching RFDTV and saw that R.A. Brown Ranch is selling their entire herd Bulls, Heifers and Quarter Horses. 2000 head. A 3 day auction.

http://www.rabrownranch.com/sales.html

There's videos on YouTube of nearly every head to be sold. Saw some nice looking SimAngus Heifers she said she'd like to have but man I bet they'll bring top dollar.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Very nice looking. They would bring 2000 atleast here now.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Watched a few of the bulls get auctioned off while eating lunch. I swear I don't see how they get those bulls to grow off to that size in a year and half. It almost has to be some mega growth hormones or something.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ya alot of them put them on heavy feed and brag about there gain. Then you throw them out on pasture with the heifers and they look like a rail between the work and coming off the heavy feed.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

ontario hay man said:


> Ya alot of them put them on heavy feed and brag about there gain. Then you throw them out on pasture with the heifers and they look like a rail between the work and coming off the heavy feed.


Yep, it's all about the EPD's. Put them out with some cows and get a little dry spell and they phenotypically, fall off a cliff. Genetic package doesn't change though.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Bonfire said:


> Yep, it's all about the EPD's. Put them out with some cows and get a little dry spell and they phenotypically, fall off a cliff. Genetic package doesn't change though.


I would take a grass raised bull anyday


----------

